# fifth gear



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

New series starts Monday 3/9/2012 on Discovery HD, wonder why 5 binned it?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

pooma said:


> wonder why 5 binned it?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say because its ****!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say because its ****!


I don't mnd it, and actually liked it when doing proper reviews, the last couple of series have gone more toward farting about a bit like TG, I hope it goes back to real motor reporting.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say because its ****!


............x2,& that stupied VBH laugh does my head in.:wall:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

wheres the big bloke gone?


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

discovery offered more money and an hour long slot per show then 5, cant wait should be great from what i've read here http://press.discovery.com/uk/dsc/programs/fifth-gear-21/

the last part looks good for DW "Plus, what do you get at the world's most expensive car wash"


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd rather watch it over top gear tbh.
Vbh = yummy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't mind it, jonny is still in it, I guess he cannot leave until his house sells


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Well thats another program/sport I watch on bloody sky tv!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

8pm guys.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

guess i'll be downloading it then as I'm not prepared to pay those ******s at sky to watch the same thing repeated three times a day for a month


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ivor said:


> guess i'll be downloading it then as I'm not prepared to pay those ******s at sky to watch the same thing repeated three times a day for a month


So where can us non Sky users download 5th Gear? :thumb:


----------



## tweekster (Mar 17, 2006)

http://www.finalgear.com/
:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

tvcatchup.com works on iphone & Android too!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

eztv.it for me


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> tvcatchup.com works on iphone & Android too!


Doesn't list any discovery channels.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

heads up 8pm tonight


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

It was pretty good


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

anyone else have issues with skyHD audio being out of sync with the tv? mines bad on discovery


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Im on cable and it has an audio synch feature, but l often find that switching channels a couple of times does the trick.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Make sure you catch it, familiar face on there for DW.....


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Appears to be another detailing clip on tonight 5th gear


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice to see Paul using the best machine polisher in the world


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Nice to see Paul using the best machine polisher in the world


I was too busy admiring the wash mitts and drying cloths, what Rotary machine polisher was being used please?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Rap150


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Only just getting to watch tonight's episode

Detailing on it again yay!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tbh that was a really good bit of detailing on tv


A lot more people will understand what the hell we are Doing now!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Boy done good.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes Phil H - every episode so far this series has been like that on our Sky HD box (and last weeks was virtually unwatchable as background music far too loud so drowned out much of the dialogue).


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

davidcraggs said:


> Yes Phil H - every episode so far this series has been like that on our Sky HD box (and last weeks was virtually unwatchable as background music far too loud so drowned out much of the dialogue).


And I thought it was just my box - had to switch last week's off in the end as I couldn't hear anything but music.

Good episode last night - simple and basic introduction to detailing, the mrs still doesn't get it though


----------

